# Seiko Professional 600 (6159-7010)



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

With all the snow and being stopped at home my wife and I decided to clear out the wardrobes. Amongst the 4 bin bags full of old/rubbish clothes I found my uncles old dive watch which he gave me when I was a child. The watch is a Seiko professional 600 dive watch (6159-7010), without the "m" after the 600. I've done a bit of digging and apparently the watch was made in August 1975, it's in good nick bar (could do with a service) and it's in need of a new strap pics below. The face is clear and doesn't have any scratches, even the surround is in good condition. My uncle didn't give me the manual, etc.

I'm in two minds what to do with it as it's not the kind of watch that I can wear everyday (with suits, etc) and I wouldn't use it to its full potential. So I don't know what to do - repair/service/use or sell it on? Any views?

Just out of interest what is a rough guide price that these go for nowadays?

Thanks,

dave

Pics - (Sorry about the size)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You could wait until you have 50 posts under your belt on here, then stick it in the For Sale section. There are plenty of people on here interested in Seikos :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice.....

I estimate between Â£800-1100 :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bloody hell!

Look at the colour of the lume :wub:

I think you should keep it and try to keep it in the family

(if i had any money i wouldnt be saying that..)


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

minkle said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Look at the colour of the lume :wub:
> 
> ...


So is that good... I guess so!!


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Very very nice.....
> 
> I estimate between Â£800-1100 :thumbsup:


So I guess, service and new strap would be towards the top of the bracket, current condition bottom?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dave Cross said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice.....
> ...


Not really, some collectors might prefer it 'as is' and untouched, unless you find a correct period vintage strap then the strap will make no difference whatsoever, the person who buys this will be a vintage watch collector, not a diver as such, its just hard to give a very accurate estimate, it depends on lots of factors, where your selling, when your selling, how you describe it, what else is available etc.... Recently prices are all over the place, some watches you think should do well dont, then others do very well, I based my guesstimate on the fact that I know a friend of mine bought one in the price range I quoted recently.


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Not really, some collectors might prefer it 'as is' and untouched, unless you find a correct period vintage strap then the strap will make no difference whatsoever, the person who buys this will be a vintage watch collector, not a diver as such, its just hard to give a very accurate estimate, it depends on lots of factors, where your selling, when your selling, how you describe it, what else is available etc.... Recently prices are all over the place, some watches you think should do well dont, then others do very well, I based my guesstimate on the fact that I know a friend of mine bought one in the price range I quoted recently.


That's cool, no worries I won't quote you on that 

I suppose it's like buying a car, an advert that says "Car, 4 wheels, engine" wouldn't get as much as one that gave condition, specific details etc. If it's a "collectors" item then advertising on somewhere like here would be better (and get someone who would value it for it's heritage) than plonking it on ebay.

My idea originally was that I would sell on and use the proceeds to buy another watch that would suit me better, in some respects starting up my own "heirloom" for my family.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

What a lovely thing to find in a clear out! Get a decent strap on it and wear with pride.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> f it's a "collectors" item then advertising on somewhere like here would be better (and get someone who would value it for it's heritage) than plonking it on ebay.


Absolutely , it would be great if it stayed in the community, I personally would love to own it, its a iconic watch to a Seiko dive watch collector ( like wot I am :bag: ) , however if Im honest you would get maximum exposure to collectors on ebay. Whilst we have a decent member list, ebay will see more potential buyers, ebay has its risks of course, and its fees etc, but you have to weigh up the pros and cons.....


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Absolutely , it would be great if it stayed in the community, I personally would love to own it, its a iconic watch to a Seiko dive watch collector ( like wot I am :bag: ) , however if Im honest you would get maximum exposure to collectors on ebay. Whilst we have a decent member list, ebay will see more potential buyers, ebay has its risks of course, and its fees etc, but you have to weigh up the pros and cons.....


I suppose, I might mull it over the festive period and see what happens, plus talk to the wife a bit more about it!

Thanks for the help/advice!

Dave


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Dave Cross said:


> I suppose, I might mull it over the festive period and see what happens, plus *talk to the wife a bit more about it!*
> 
> Thanks for the help/advice!
> 
> Dave


What!?

To save you any problems, i'll give you Â£200 for it..

Good to hear you are going to think it through :good:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> .... ebay will see more potential buyers, ebay has its risks of course ....


There's one currently listed on eBay in Australia - ending in 4Â½ days time.

Opening bid price AU $600.00 (Approx. Â£377.20). No bids placed so far.

Might be worth watching - just to see how much that one goes for.

Funnily enough, the eBay seller includes in his description a link to another earlier thread on RLT. :read:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52858 (Seiko Auto Professional 600M 6159-7010 Advice Please)


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

minkle said:


> Dave Cross said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose, I might mull it over the festive period and see what happens, plus *talk to the wife a bit more about it!*
> ...


Thanks for the offer but no!!! Nice try!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > .... ebay will see more potential buyers, ebay has its risks of course ....
> ...


Finished at Â£920..... :hypocrite:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I estimate between Â£800-1100 :thumbsup:





jasonm said:


> Finished at Â£920..... :hypocrite:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

jasonm said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I know, saw that... Good news that!!!


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

Just out of interest, if I was to get it serviced (it being quite a while since!) could anyone recommend a watchmaker/repairer? I've contacted Seiko support and they've said to send it in and then they'll quote, I'm still waiting for Rytetime to get back to me.

Any others?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Dave, Ryte Time is one of the best :good:

And Seiko may cost a lot more but that may help with moving the watch on..not that you'll struggle.


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

minkle said:


> Dave, Ryte Time is one of the best :good:
> 
> And Seiko may cost a lot more but that may help with moving the watch on..not that you'll struggle.


My first email to steve at rytetime got lost in the snow, he's got back in touch now so I'll send it to him in the new year. I've also picked up a strap off fleebay and I have got it on  now just need to get used to the weight


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, congrats on the find.

I've always read about this kind of discoveries. Never happens to me. LOL

Looks well aged. It may need some service to get it all sorted and happy.

Would love to have one of these in my collection.

Get it back to good health and enjoy it.

Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

sharkfin - Dave said:


> Wow, congrats on the find.
> 
> I've always read about this kind of discoveries. Never happens to me. LOL
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Thanks for that, yeah it really needs a service as when winding up and through the time/dates the winder keeps slipping and the bezel turns in both directions (I'm sure it should only turn in one direction). I've spoken with Steve at Rytetime so that will be the next job in the new year to get it back up to snuff.

I've been wearing it all day today and it's kept time pretty well so I'm erring on keeping it rather than sell it, but you never know you may see one on ebay eventually!!!

Thanks again,

Dave


----------

